# Sheephead



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

Short trip due to weather, but all in all it made for a great day with the son! And yes, the big one got away. 2 more weeks and it should get pretty interesting in Pensacola! The son believes in braided line now! Loves them fiddle crabs!


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a fun day. But what is your address, I'd like to send your son a FLORIDA GATOR hat.:letsparty


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

good report looks like alot of fun.


----------

